# Orchestra Concerts in NYC



## violineve

for all details & information: www.musicabella.com

2 events:

FULL ORCHESTRA CONCERTS #3 and 4:

1. Saturday, December 1, 2007, 7:30 p.m.
nearest subways: F stops at 4th Ave M,R stops at 9th St.
St. Thomas Aquinas Church
249 9th Street (at 4th Avenue) in Park Slope, Brooklyn

2. Sunday, December 2, 2007, 3:00 p.m.
nearest subways: 1,2,3,A,C all stop at 72nd St.
The Church of the Blessed Sacrament
152 W. 71st Street at Broadway on the UWS, Manhattan

PROGRAM:
Brahms: Tragic Overture, Op. 81
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 in g minor, Op. 26
Rebecca Smith, violin
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E-flat, Op. 82

please see our website, www.musicabella.com for future concert information.

description:
The Musica Bella Orchestra of New York, Inc., founded in 2001 and a Not For Profit Corporation in 2004, is a high-quality non-professional orchestra.

Admission to our concerts is by donation only, unless otherwise indicated. By "by donation only," preferably of at least the recommended minimum size ($15 USD)

Donations: For more details, click on the "Donations" link on our website. Please note that your donation is tax-deductible, as Musica Bella is a 501(c)(3) organization.


----------

